# Blood and Chrome Viper Conversion



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Saw the trailer and wanted get this variant going. dimensionally the MK2's are the same except for the blood and chrome version as added parts to the hull, new and more panel lines and new canopy. I started on the back of the cockpit and shorten it to accomodated the new canopy. And While I was at it, took the kit supplied canopy and cut it down and I am sanding it down to the new more rounded lower profile:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow, you don't try, you DO!! Excellent!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

You are certainly not wasting time, good idea!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very nice! Show hasn't even aired and you're all over a conversion build! That's impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

To me seeing the new vipers in the blue/grey aggressor paint scheme makes them look wicked:thumbsup: And fyi, everyone can dig out their old Monogram basestars they were in the trailer it was exciting seeing the Razor Raiders launching out of them:thumbsup:. The Blood and chrome basestar will be a difinitely be a future build!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

canopy is just about done, just got to add a little surface putty, smooth that out and then make a plug so I can vac-u-form a new canopy. Then I added a new cockpit tub and reworked the seat:thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Very nice.
I sorta like what they did with the canopy.
I actually really like the canopies from the video games Vipers.

The fuselages are a lot more square than the standard Mk. II's.

Look at the one in the background.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Some screen grabs for those who missed the trailer. And yup, she does look wicked. You can tell some of the obvious differences from just these images


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Even the undercarriage is different





























Her paint schematic


----------



## Bishop37 (Mar 13, 2008)

The Mk III looks like the Viper from the 2008 game FMVs.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Show is suppose to take place during the first Cylon War so I doubt they're the MK IIIs (since the last re-imagined series the Vipers were the MK IIs). In the miniseries, we saw a glimpse of the original Viper on display and I believe these were regarded as the MK I, which means this model would probably be the an earlier version of the MK IIs. 

Here's something else new with this Viper - wing and tail flaps. We can see its used to slow down the Viper during atmospheric flight


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

The main hull looks basically the same shape with some details added or altered slightly. The side engine pods however, look more squared at the top when compared to the "original" Mk. II Vipers. The upper 'wing' also appears to be thinner than the Mk. II. 



ryoga said:


>


----------



## torren_of_amber (Dec 8, 2008)

The bottom reminds me of the TOS viper, and it makes sense that there would be flaps and rudders for attmo, I wonder if the TNS mk2 had them and we just didn't see them?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

torren_of_amber said:


> The bottom reminds me of the TOS viper, and it makes sense that there would be flaps and rudders for attmo, I wonder if the TNS mk2 had them and we just didn't see them?


Yes, the detail was there.


----------



## Davehal9000 (May 7, 2010)

The fuselage looks more squared at the bottom forward of the cockpit and it almost looks like recon cameras down there. Too big to be RCS


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hammering out the bottom of the fuselage:thumbsup:


----------

